# How to tie the BSF - Dock Snook Fly.



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

that fly sucks. dont use it. ;-)


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> that fly sucks.  dont use it. ;-)


Too funny.  ;D

And tongue in cheek, of course. I case some visitors happen to stop by.  

Great instructional post as always. Bad looking fly!




And by bad... I mean good.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Like you mentioned I also have just one fly we use at night (over on the Miami/Miami Beach side of the state we're a lot more about small tarpon than snook at night) but I may just have to tie a few of those bugs up for my next trip. Very nice bug (from a guy that's been tying a few years and only expects one fish per fly as well).

By the way, years ago the night-time snook fishing was a heck of a lot better than it is today in my area (too many outlaws that killed every snook they ever saw....).


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Our fishery is great if you know where to look. Dock fishing at night is a constant learning experience. When the forclosure boom it our area a lot of lights went out, and new ones would pop up. People would shut there lights off for weeks at a time, dock lights on timers to shut off at certain times. And based on tide and habitat they may be super productive or have zero fish ever. BUT if you know where to look there are loads of fish. We haven't really gotten into full blown snook season yet, but you could easily see 600+ Snook at night. During season that number doubles pretty consistently. I am concerend for when (or IF) they ever open up harvest here again. I do feel that people will go collect them purely because it is allowed and they haven't been able to for a couple years. After the freeze most of the Snook that I would see were the Juvie 3lb'ers. Add 2 years to those fish and we are getting a lot of Snook very close to slot size or bottom slot. 

Bob, if the fish don't react to the fly hit them in the face with it. I found that sometimes our Snook get tunnel vision so bad that they don't see the fly. My buddy Greg smacked this one on the face last week after half a dozen cast at him. The fish ate so fast that he didn't even have a chance to start stripping his line, and it was already airborne. When I tried to land the fish it had effectively stapled it's mouth shut with the hook. Good times.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I need an envelope sent to my house..... ;D


----------



## GlassMinnow (Jan 1, 2012)

Nice! I saw several dozen large snook yesterday. I need to spend a night on the water.................


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

Thanks man I'll be sure to whip a few of these up before I get out there next. It's the same thing over here on the east coast with a lot of the lights being shut off with foreclosures and such. Not too mention all of the seasonal residents leaving during primetime... talk about bitter sweet.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The snook over my way are super careful about anything that comes near a dock light. Where I am, it's your first one or two casts (staying at least 60 feet away...) and that's it - find another dock. The tarpon you can get closer and have multiple shots but our snook have to be super cautious or they'll end up as part of someone's paella... Legal, illegal, our local hungries on the water don't pay much attention to rules of any kind.


----------



## jlb05f15 (Apr 4, 2012)

Good looking fly bud.


----------



## sbinckes (Dec 25, 2012)

Nice looking tie the BSF... does it stand for best shrimp fly?

I'll be heading to the Naples area next May on a family trip but will want to have a fish as well. What tips can you give me on night fishing for Snook (or even day fishing for that matter)? 

Also what lines are you using; floating, intermediate or sinking?


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Skinny Water - nice fly!

Would you consider selling a dozen or two? PM me if you're interested....thanks.


----------

